# Foxxy's tummy issues again



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all. So after a good two weeks of solid poop, she has another bout of the jelly poop. The one in the morning is solid the one at like 1 is pretty solid but with jelly. Today the same the poop in the morning is fine its the second and third that are not. I seriously don't understand. She's been to the vet, and both stool and blood work came back fine. I added probiotic to her Wellness simple and boiled chicken food and though the probiotic was working...but I guess I was wrong. Could this be stress related? The night before this started on Monday, she was either chocking, or reverse sneezing for a few minutes. This might have scared her. I'm grasping at straws...I just don't know. She seems okay, eating and playing so....:


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear Foxxy still has problems  I know how you feel ... 
What tests did the vet do? did they test for EPI , SIBO or pancreatitis?

Is there any chance you could be simply overfeeding her? does she ever look uncomfortable? in pain? 

Hope you get her sorted, it took me ages to get my Kirby sorted but I got there in the end x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just don't think Wellness is a good quality food for a pup that's having tummy issues. There are much better foods and although some of them can be pricey, I'd rather see the money going to a great-quality food than a vet for health reasons. In order for someone to be able to help, please give details about how much you're feeding, treats, etc. THis sounds like a problem that someone in this forum might have experienced before, so maybe they'll chime in soon.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Search the Internet on Wellness . . . for some dogs, it can give them bloody stools. That happened with mine. I know some folks love Wellness, but I did have that problem. 
Someone very helpful on this forum recommended Organic Pumpkin for dogs with digestive problems, and it works GREAT for my clover, who gets that nasty bloody jelly mess. She has about 1 TBLSP daily with her food, which is softened. The brand I buy is called Nummy Tummy or something like that.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

A HUGE yes to the pumpkin!!

You are really describing Hope's repetitive issues. I found that she could not manage SOMETHING in kibble or canned food. I tried comparing ingredients and gave up. It was a hard mystery to solve.

I would give her plain, boiled chicken with pumpkin for a couple of days to settle her colon. The jelly is telling you that her colon is irritated. Something she is eating is an irritant. May be easy to find if you can easily compare ingredients against foods that did not cause her issue. 

It is worrisome and frustrating. I also got so disappointed because just when I thought I had landed on something better for her, we had the yellow mucous.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I know about trying all the brands! Finally Clover is on Chicken Soup for the Old Dog's Soul (or whatever it is) soaked in water plus pumpkin at every meal. Yes, I know that is not great food, but she can eat it without issues.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks you guys for the replies and the advice. This forum has been such a support. No one close to me really understands just how frustrating and worrisome this has been. So, a great big thank you!!

Foxxy has been on Wellness Simple since October after she had the bloody stool. So scarrrry!! Ever since then her stomach has been a total mess. I've been scared to switch her food, I wanted to wait a little bit before I switched fearing I would agravate her system even more. 

I was looking at Natural Balance Duck and Potato
The Honest Kitchen
I don't know what other foods I should check out. I've great things about Fromm, Orijen but I don't know if high protein is the way to go. I've research some premade raw but I am not quite ready to go that route just yet. Any other suggestions are welcomed. 

If your in the mood for more reading...Here is her past history. before she would eat most everything before (aside from the stuff that's bad for fur babies). Her kibble before was Solid Gold Small Bits. Since I didn't know what caused the bloody poop (labeled by the ER vet as possible HGE) I came on this forum and Wellness Simple was recommended by a forum member who had a dog with HGE. She was perfect on it for exactly a month and then I came home one day and she was super lethargic and trying to throw up. She was fine again until Christmas Eve. That's when the jelly started again. They haven't done any other test other than fecal and blood test. The reason I was thinking this might be stress related was that in the October incident, my Dad (he watched her while I was at work) was walking her and she stepped some sort of plant, prickly thing...she yelped (never really yelps so she must have really been in pain) He took her back home and left came back an hour later. When he got back she was scrunched up in a corner and he found blood and poop. He noticed that she still has something in her paw as she was limping. He removed it but she was just so lethargic and vomiting. When i came to pick her up, she had very little energy, just enough to get some water )lots of water actually and minutes later the bloody mess. I should mention that they were also in the process of moving, and stress was running high in the family. 
When she started with the jelly poop around the holidays. The holidays can be pretty stressful, with visitors (she doesn't like strangers much...especially men) trip to the mall etc. I then left town for NYE, so I'm sure an additional stressor. When I got back is when I went back to the vet. She was on Flagyl for 7 days...when she finished, about a day later...jelly. It cleared up, I guess on its own for about 15 days and now it's back...It's not as bad as it has been in the past, but I just want a normal, non jelly stool. 

I have tried pumpkin in the past and she doesn't like it. Maybe I should mix it with the boiled chicken?? I tea spoon? How many times a day? How often and how much do you guys feed your dogs? Foxxy is 4.4 lbs and I'd loooove for her to put some meat on those bone. Any suggestions would help me a lot. 

Thanks for reading this ridiculously long post/venting session.


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

The Natural Balance is definitely a good choice. Or try a minimal ingredient dog food like California Natural or Healthwise. She may very well have food allergies. I remember trying Spot's Stew on my chi puppy and she got that same weird jelly poop. As SOON as I switched her she had a normal, healthy solid doggy nugget  
Allergies can be to the protein source or the grains. I really wish you the best of luck!


----------



## TikaChi (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh and as for the pumpkin you can freeze them into ice cubes... some pups that hate pumpkin will oddly enough eat them in ice cubes! One cube should be good for such a little pup!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would definitely get her on a raw or premade raw & the nice thing is you can switch her right away. The raw is going to have the protein she needs to get her back on track and I would mix the pumpkin in with her food to help calm her stomach. I'm not so sure she sounds like a nervous dog, other than the fact she doesn't feel good. When you don't feel good, you can act crazy. I hope she gets some resolution soon.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear .I hope you can get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Wellness Simple is what gave my dogs the bad stomach. I would definitely get that pumpkin into her diet--maybe with some mashed potato?? Keep trying--I went through a nightmare with Clover--bloody poop on her paws all over my floors UGH!!! but finally I found what worked for her. And after $300 in vet tests because there was nothing medically wrong. It was just food reaction. Keep trying and good luck!!!!!


----------

